# MTNL Delhi Launches FTTH Unlimited Broadband Plans With 10 Mbps Speed



## socrates (Nov 10, 2011)

> In a bid to offer next generation telecom services at affordable rates, India’s 2nd largest Broadband Service provider Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd (MTNL) today announced the launch new promotional tariff plans for Fibre-to-the-home (FTTH) triple play High Speed Broadband service with core network speed up to 10 Gbps in Delhi Telecom circle.


 MTNL Launches FTTH Unlimited Broadband Plans With 10 Mbps Speed

The 590 UL plan looks interesting though the 5GB limit looks a tad less or maybe I am being greedy  But it seems a good start. The same was also announced in April MTNL Mumbai launches 10 Gbps Broadband on FTTH for Mumbai but nothing is visible on the site. Also I remember the then ED of MTNL Mumbai had said they would start laying FTTH cables in Dec 2009 but I have never seen this activity even though all exchanges in Mumbai are interconnected by fiber optic cables.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 11, 2011)

Make the minimum speed 1Mbps plox, MTNL.


----------

